# Compiling error on VirtualBox with FreeBSD9.1



## Ishayahu (Apr 7, 2013)

Kernel in Wiki_Moin20.zip. This is the error:


```
--------------------------------------------------------------
>>> stage 2.3: build tools
--------------------------------------------------------------
cd /usr/obj/usr/src/sys/Wiki_Moin20;  PATH=/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/sbin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/bin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/games:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin  MAKESRCPATH=/usr/src/sys/dev/aic7xxx/aicasm  make SSP_CFLAGS= -DNO_CPU_CFLAGS -DNO_CTF -DEARLY_BUILD  -f /usr/src/sys/dev/aic7xxx/aicasm/Makefile
Warning: Object directory not changed from original /usr/obj/usr/src/sys/Wiki_Moin20
yacc -b aicasm_gram  -d -o aicasm_gram.c /usr/src/sys/dev/aic7xxx/aicasm/aicasm_gram.y
yacc -b aicasm_macro_gram -p mm -d -o aicasm_macro_gram.c /usr/src/sys/dev/aic7xxx/aicasm/aicasm_macro_gram.y
cc -O2 -pipe -I. -I/usr/src/sys/dev/aic7xxx/aicasm -std=gnu99  -Wsystem-headers -Werror -Wall -Wno-format-y2k -W -Wno-unused-parameter -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wreturn-type -Wcast-qual -Wwrite-strings -Wswitch -Wshadow -Wunused-parameter -Wcast-align -Wno-pointer-sign -c /usr/src/sys/dev/aic7xxx/aicasm/aicasm.c
${CTFCONVERT_CMD} expands to empty string
cc -O2 -pipe -I. -I/usr/src/sys/dev/aic7xxx/aicasm -std=gnu99  -Wsystem-headers -Werror -Wall -Wno-format-y2k -W -Wno-unused-parameter -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wreturn-type -Wcast-qual -Wwrite-strings -Wswitch -Wshadow -Wunused-parameter -Wcast-align -Wno-pointer-sign -c /usr/src/sys/dev/aic7xxx/aicasm/aicasm_symbol.c
${CTFCONVERT_CMD} expands to empty string
cc -O2 -pipe -I. -I/usr/src/sys/dev/aic7xxx/aicasm -std=gnu99  -Wsystem-headers -Werror -Wall -Wno-format-y2k -W -Wno-unused-parameter -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wreturn-type -Wcast-qual -Wwrite-strings -Wswitch -Wshadow -Wunused-parameter -Wcast-align -Wno-pointer-sign -c aicasm_gram.c
cc1: warnings being treated as errors
aicasm_gram.c:1539: warning: no previous prototype for 'yyparse'
*** [aicasm_gram.o] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/obj/usr/src/sys/Wiki_Moin20.
*** [buildkernel] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** [buildkernel] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
```

Log in kernel.error.log.zip.

Thank you for help!


----------



## SirDice (Apr 8, 2013)

What's in /etc/make.conf and /etc/src.conf?


----------



## Ishayahu (Apr 8, 2013)

There isn't an /etc/src.conf.

/etc/make.conf:


```
# added by use.perl 2013-03-03 15:05:42
PERL_VERSION=5.14.2
```

UPD even GENERIC kernel ends with that error


----------

